# a few track pix



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

some pix of my track half tyco/tomy,it will eventually feature a wide radius,hand routered kurve at the far end(pix#3).main srt is 17.25 ft long.the elavations will be greater than seen in these pix.mountainous,with one or two tunnels at the near end.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gonna be nice....*

That's a very unique layout. :thumbsup: Just wondering why the need to route a section though? Do you have something planned that can't be done with sectional track? You know, doing just the one section "could" get a little addictive ( lol )... With that kind of a tease you just may end up wanting to do the whole track in wood!!!  nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The long and winding road. Cool!

The road course is my fav.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That out door one is neat!


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*thanx*

thanx guys!!your exactly right tjd,i'm afraid that the hand routered portion will lead to other things later on!however,even though i have a background in wood working, im still aproaching that part with some caution.the two kurves making up that part(all one piece) will have about a 36.25" radius:1/4 of a circle coming out of the final 18" tomy section,then a 17.5" straightaway leading to the final 1/4 circle dumping into the main straight.that whole leg was at first intended to be free form/hand drawn kidney shaped type deal,which may still happen depending on how well things go; what is seen here was layed out fairly quickly mit a stick and a sharpie marker compass,then blue taped fer der pix!scott, the indoor pix show the same layout but with the more drastic elevat.changes that i will use on the finished track.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bk I knew they were the same , I just was thinking how cool it would be to have one set up outside on a sunny day with a breeze blowing , a grille going, some good friends and a couple of cold ones to drink ! Enjoy !


----------

